# O.K. who is the funny bugger?



## YakMan (Aug 29, 2005)

Come on whoever you are ......Fess up. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

nice bit of photo shopping there Phil


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Is that the Basin at Mona Vale?


----------



## YakMan (Aug 29, 2005)

Believe me this is no photoshop.

On a signpost at one of Sydneys Northern Beaches.

MELONCUTTER?????????

WIGGY????????????????????

REDRACINGSKI??????????????


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I have seen it with my own eyes when I went for a surf on Sunday
Yes it is Mona Vale
No photo shopping here

And no it wasnt me

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Is this sign located about 200 metres from the sailing scene ( hobie retailer)?

If so I reckon there's a good chance PAULY may be involved....


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

It wasnt me


----------



## YakMan (Aug 29, 2005)

Davey G said:


> Is this sign located about 200 metres from the sailing scene ( hobie retailer)?
> 
> If so I reckon there's a good chance PAULY may be involved....


AHHHHHH an inside job maybe?


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I am fairly certain it wasnt Gatesy

:twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol:

Wigg


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

i think this a set up.Yakman it was you.

very dodgy? You live round the corner


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

DaveyG: If by PAULY you mean PaulB then I agree


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Was it the Mona Vale pitt crew?????????????

Wigg


----------



## YakMan (Aug 29, 2005)

wigg said:


> Was it the Mona Vale pitt crew?????????????
> 
> Wigg


The M.V pittcrew Wiglet.....nice nomination there mate ;-) Those little buggers are fairly active in the carpark at night and early morning I believe. :shock:

Nice try Redracingski.....not me.

Very quiet on the Meloncutter scene


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Has to be the Wiglet , he spoke to me about how proud he was of his sign on the phone tonight , i didnt understand till now .

and you cant make stuff like that up


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

YakMan said:


> Come on whoever you are ......Fess up. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thats childish :shock: , i like it :lol:


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

What's a stor?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Big D said:


> What's a stor?


that would be 'store' spelt by a hobie owner 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

even more worrying, whats an 8TOR?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ohhhhh , i just thought it was someone who couldnt spell "Hater", and translated it to "8tor", must really be Hobie hater , someone dosnt like them , hmmmmmmmmm wheres Peril , he he he he he he he ;-) ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

love your work Bazz


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Cyberdyne systems H1000 - the Hobie 8tor.
I don't think he comes from round he're.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Was it Woppie?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

rumour has it the bloke has a green ski


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Murd?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

M8, u know how you R.

m8rd
w8ppie
wi88
8azz
8eril
8vey G
redr8cingski
paul8


----------



## YakMan (Aug 29, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> Ohhhhh , i just thought it was someone who couldnt spell "Hater", and translated it to "8tor", must really be Hobie hater , someone dosnt like them , hmmmmmmmmm wheres Peril , he he he he he he he ;-) ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol:


I new I could rely on you to crack the code Baz ;-)

I like it another nomination.

Dave are you the Hobie8tor?.

Green ski you say Redracing ski?
Is that another nomination for Meloncutter or maybe DaftWullie?


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

Could be knightsey hes into tricks like that


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I think Knightsy (the turtle catcher) did it and he is hoping that I will get the blame for it cause we smashed him at baseball
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Wigg


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Ive got a hunch that we might get a guest appearance

Wigg


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Why havent any of the Hobie boys jumped in on this one?
Are they all devoid of a sense of humour or just a little sensitive?
hmmmmmmmmm

Wigg


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

Wigg I am seriously interested in knowing what lure Knightsey used to troll up that turtle.

Or was he casting a popper?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

YakMan said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhh , i just thought it was someone who couldnt spell "Hater", and translated it to "8tor", must really be Hobie hater , someone dosnt like them , hmmmmmmmmm wheres Peril , he he he he he he he ;-) ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Let's look at this logically:

* Hater has an e - the guy can't spell
* If it is meant to be text speak it should be 8r, not 8ter or 8tor - the guy doesn't think logically
* The term hobie hater has been used a number of times on this site, but only by hobie fanboys
* Use of the term indicates insecurity
* Such stunts usually backfire - probably young and inexperienced

So I'd be looking for a young, illiterate, insecure, and confused hobie fanboy


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Peril said:


> Let's look at this logically:
> 
> * Hater has an e - the guy can't spell
> * If it is meant to be text speak it should be 8r, not 8ter or 8tor - the guy doesn't think logically
> ...


Hey Dave, if you're trying to pin this on me just come out and say it 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

and i can spel


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ah hah, i ave eeet, Daftwullie was down here a very short time ago to pick up his fokswagen Toe Rag, and he was on the north side and is almost illiterate . :shock: Nahhhhhh its Keza , i just know it is :lol: :lol:


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Bazz just might be the dark horse on this one, dropping names all over the place to avert attention from him self (sneaky little bugger). Or maybe, young Dave (Peril) was just using a trip to GC as a fake alibi............


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

I think wigg only went to year 7


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Who is on top os the Hobie enemy list?

Wigg


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

if its annoying you blokes so much why not just tear it off? :?

crisis over. 

you're welcome. 8)


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

not annoying me
I find it very amusing
curiosity has got me tho

Wigg


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Fair to say it was NOT young DavieG


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Pauly/Barnsie have been suspiciously quiet in this thread... ;-)

hmmmmmm


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

OK Wiggie - I'll bite.....

I don't get it. The Mona Vale sandmonster looks pretty sleepy in your photo, Phil. For a change, he wasn't in the "hobie-eating" mood? Wouln't even have to remove the drive - the sign should read: "Hobie eace: "


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Davey G said:


> Pauly/Barnsie have been suspiciously quiet in this thread... ;-)
> 
> hmmmmmm


They're over in NZ, which clears them of all charges 8)


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Was it Wombat?

Wigg


----------



## YakMan (Aug 29, 2005)

*Another nomination......"The Wombat" and the plot thickens with sighting No.2.*


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
a new clue
who will guess it?

Wigg


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep , got the culprit now , but my lips are sealed , not even under extreme torture shall i reveal the perpitrator ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

You can tell me Bazz. I live way over here in WA and won't be seeking retribution on the scurrilous scoundrel / perpetrator of these dastardly deeds  :twisted:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> Yep , got the culprit now , but my lips are sealed , not even under extreme torture shall i reveal the perpitrator ;-) ;-) ;-)


thanks Bazz, you're a real mate


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok , Ok , his name is ,,,,,,,No , dont shoot , his name is ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,aaahhhhhrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Well my money's on Redracingski given thats the bow of the centre evo in your photo so it one of you three and he owns a prowler nicely parked behind it.

Cheers Dave


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

justcrusin said:


> Well my money's on Redracingski given thats the bow of the centre evo in your photo so it one of you three and he owns a prowler nicely parked behind it.
> 
> Cheers Dave


Ah hahhhhhh inspector Gadget Justcrusin solves the case ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, but no ,,,,,, he dosnt ,,,,,,,,,, there is another perepetrator thats still in hiding and defacing others skis at night


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

bazzoo said:


> justcrusin said:
> 
> 
> > Well my money's on Redracingski given thats the bow of the centre evo in your photo so it one of you three and he owns a prowler nicely parked behind it.
> ...


There is a BFS that is looking a bit bare on its sides..................
I wonder who the next victim will be?


----------



## YakMan (Aug 29, 2005)

If I catch the bastard......

Left my Evo for 2 minutes at Longy this morning and look what some pr**k did :shock:


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

There are almost a thousand views so far, so it must be important.

Someone put a sticker on a no-parking sign at Mona Vale Basin during the week:
"HOBIE
8TOR"

There is some debate about whether this sticker was stuck on the sign by:
1. a computer nerd, plugging a cyberdyne systems H1000, and nothing to do with kayaks;
2. the lads from the hobie dealership up the road, giving themselves a plug;
3. a young, illiterate, insecure, and confused hobie fanboy - misspelling the text-speak "hobie8r" (meaning "Hobie Hater"); or
4. a young, illiterate, insecure, and confused glass fanboy, misspelling the text-speak "hobie8r" (meaning "Hobie Hater").

Both "HOBIE8TOR" and "HOBIE8R" stickers have now appeared on a couple of fishing skis. Is that a clue?

We can rule out 1 - it must be a kayak-fishing related sticker.

We can rule out 2 - Pauly and Barnsie are out of the country.

That leaves 3 or 4. Hmmm, hardly narrows it down - could be any of us.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hmmmm.

smells like a self promotion campaign to me..... :?

suspiciously these stickers started in Mona Vale appearing at the EXACT moment that the Mona Vale crew got their new Evolutions. :?

also, quite suspicious that the same Mona Vale members have again started posting madly on AKFF when they have been absent from the forum for several years... :?

also very very suss that the stickers have now mysteriously started appearing on said members own kayaks. :?

Is it just me or does this smell of a guerilla marketing campaign?? :shock:

hmmmmmm.. I hope not. :twisted:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh My Gosh Phil . is nothing safe on the Peninsula, a mans treasure defaced with what i might say is a rather striking sticker and this one is very well done as the perpitrator has altered his graphics , hmmmmmmm now i'm not really sure as i was who the criminal is , but whoever he is hes bloody funny , where will he strike next , is Perils 430 safe or will it too fall to the hands of the "Super Signer" :shock: :shock: ;-) ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Can I have one?


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

DaftWullie said:


> Is it "Hobie8tor" as in "Hobie Hater" or "Hobie8tor" as in "Hobie Terminator" ?, Hoping the latter otherwise


Should it just be shortened to HH?

Wigg


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I actually thought it said "Hobie Ate Her."

Which if he did was rank because she was dirty as.


----------



## YakMan (Aug 29, 2005)

Davey G said:


> hmmmm.
> 
> smells like a self promotion campaign to me..... :?
> 
> ...


No hidden agenda here........just a little fun to lighten things up and introduce our new ski's via a novel approach. 

Thought both sides of the camp might have enjoyed the introduction.

Trust I have not stepped on any toes in the process. ;-)

The idea is to show members our new Evo495's (being the first in Australia) and also how we rig them.I hope it has been of some help ........ we have been at it for a while.

If we wanted a little self promotion(been around a bit long to worry about that scene) we would be posting pictures of the fish we catch with our ugly melons in the background :?

We or at least I will withdraw from this well moderated forum once again this week and concerntrate on catching fish and maybe appear once again when Stealth release an Evo595.

It has been fun though. 

Phil


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Nope Davey no hidden agenda here its just been a bit of fun , and as the paddlers are the ones that are normally copping a stir from the hobie pilots its just been a "hey we can take it and come back smiling and laughing " so alls cool . Just us boys showing off the new toys :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah fair enough, I'm up for a laugh... but it all seems a bit lame now we know who was responsible.....


YakMan said:


> Come on whoever you are ......Fess up. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


The yaks look good though!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

yeah good onya Davey ,anyway it has been a laugh and thats part of what this forum is about , having a fun time and imparting knowledge , i think weve had a good laugh a bit of mischievous fun and its just about run out of steam now of its own accord , thanks for the giggle guys :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "The idea is to show members our new Evo495's (being the first in Australia) and also how we rig them. I hope it has been of some help ........ we have been at it for a while."


Yakman & co, you lads bought some very flash looking kayaks - nice bright colours, superb for surf launches, and your downrigger set-up looks great. Thanks for sharing!



> "Thought both sides of the camp might have enjoyed the introduction. ..Trust I have not stepped on any toes in the process. &#8230;. If we wanted a little self promotion (been around a bit long to worry about that scene) we would be posting pictures of the fish we catch&#8230;."


No doubt this topic was highly entertaining for all camps - look at the hits! But m8 - as Daftwallie said - you might have given yourself a bit of a







with the miss-spelt "hobie-hater" gag. Peril's response was the funniest - he (accidentally?) summed it up pretty well.

Hope the "Evo495-fans" don't become the new "hobie-fans" - the insufferable condescending ones that we love to h8, and throw popcorn at. Let's stick to catching fish, and spreading the lurv of the sport, whatever the yak.


----------

